# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Интервью с Денисом Аникиным, техническим директором Почты Mail.Ru

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы информационно-аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Денис Аникин, технический директор Почты Mail.Ru. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах"._*
*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

